# Washington metro and snow storms.



## Steve4031 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know that in the past the metro has canceled operations on above ground segments after large snow falls. I'm visiting Washington on 2/12-2/13 and am staying by crystal city. If metro is probably not running normally by then, I'll switch to a

more centrally located hotel.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2010)

We'll have service back by then - if not Monday morning than Tuesday for sure.


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2010)

Agreed. It won't take them 6 days to restore service.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks. Now if I can get to Washington, D.C. . . . . LOL. See thread about stranded 29 and the freight derailment near Sand Patch.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 11, 2010)

Found this news release from WMATA interesting....describes how Metro cleans up after a big snowstorm.

(PS. I thought a "prime mover" specifically referred to the physical engine of a diesel locomotive - not an entire diesel powered train? I'm still a novice at railroading!)

The biggest challenges facing Metrorail at above-ground stations is heavy snowfall, snow drifts that cover tracks after they are cleared, and ice along the electrified third rail. That ice will prevent the transfer of electricity from the tracks to the train.

 

There is a multi-stepped approach to clearing tracks of ice and snow. A heavy-duty diesel powered train called a prime mover clears the majority of snow and ice from the tracks. Then those trains move to the rail yards, where more miles of track are used to store hundreds of rail cars. Once the prime movers are off of the rails, trains equipped with de-icing equipment are run on the tracks to keep them clear of snow and ice build-up. These trains are used to apply a de-icing agent and are referred to as rail “polishers” because they go back and forth keeping the third rail ice-free. The next step to prepare tracks for service is to clear the snow and ice from interlocking or switches, which allows trains to switch tracks, reverse direction or turn around. If an interlocking is not clear of snow or ice, there is no way to maneuver around a train that becomes disabled.

 

As stretches of track are cleared of snow and ice, the tracks are deemed safe for moving passenger trains. 

http://www.wmata.com/about_metro/news/Pres...?ReleaseID=4303


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 11, 2010)

acelafan said:


> Found this news release from WMATA interesting....describes how Metro cleans up after a big snowstorm.
> (PS. I thought a "prime mover" specifically referred to the physical engine of a diesel locomotive - not an entire diesel powered train? I'm still a novice at railroading!)


Aloha

Think the WMATA is using "prime" here as the first to move after a snow shutdown. The publicist that wrote that apparently never worked for A "Class" Railroad.  Your understanding of "prime mover" is correct.


----------



## acelafan (Feb 11, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> acelafan said:
> 
> 
> > Found this news release from WMATA interesting....describes how Metro cleans up after a big snowstorm.
> ...


Ah, thank you for the clarification. I hope you are enjoying some much milder weather out there in Hawaii...


----------

